# Suzuki DF 5



## Albino (12. März 2010)

Hallo Anglerkolegen

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem kleinem Aussenborder.Habe mitlerweile auch schon mehrere Modelle miteinander verglichen.Besonders ist mir der Suzuki DF 5 aufgefallen weil erstens 4 takter und zweitens den größten Hubraum unter allen 5 ps Motoren die ich so finden konnte.Hat vieleicht schon einer von euch Langzeit erfahrungen mit diesem Motor?Oder ist von Suzuki vieleicht eher abzuraten?Gute Mopeds bauen die ja.Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.

Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5*

Ein Freund von mir hat die 25 PS Version davon. Allerdings ist er erst ein Jahr alt. Bis jetzt läuft er....|supergri


----------



## Aborre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5*

Hallo |wavey:,

ich habe den DF5 (Bj2008) und auch den DF50 (Bj2004) und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden. Der DF5 war ab Werk etwas "schwach" eingestellt, so dass er manchmal Startprobleme hatte. Dies wurde aber bei der ersten Jahreswartung behoben und seitdem ist alles io#6. Beide Motoren laufen sehr ruhig und haben mich bisher noch nie im Stich gelassen. Wenn du auf den diversen DVD`s aus den einschlägigen Angel-Zeitschriften, wo es um Bootsangeln geht, mal genau hinsiehst, wirst du feststellen, dass dort sehr oft Suzuki Motoren zu sehen sind. Dies kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass Suzuki ein bevorzugter Sponsoring-Partner ist, vielleicht aber auch daran, dass die Motoren wirklich gut und vor allem zuverlässig sind .

Gruß
Aborre#h


----------



## Albino (13. März 2010)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5*

Moin

Zwei positive Antworten sind ja schon mal nicht schlecht.Ich danke euch für eure Auskunft.Ich glaube mit nem Suzuki Motor mach ich nix verkehrt,werd denn wohl nächste Woche zuschlagen.

Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Freelander (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5*

Suzukimotoren sind gut,ich hatte auch mal einen 15Ps 4 Takter,der lief echt super,aber jetzt fahre ich einen 20 PS 4 Takt Honda,aber auch nur weil der beim Boot dabei war,was ich gekauft habe und mein Suzi  leider ein Kurzschaft war.
Ich denke mal,die sind oft zu sehen, weil die auch im Preis einen schönen Unterschied zu Yamaha und Honda haben.|wavey:


----------



## Finke20 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5*

:vik:

Also ich habe seit mehr als 10 Jahren einen Suzuki, es ist zwar ein 4 PS 2 Takter, aber er läuft und läuft #6.
Es stimmt auch das damals der Preis, eine große Rolle gespielt hat. Es war das vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für mich beste Modell gewesen.


----------



## Shadrap (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5*

Den DF5 habe ich seit knapp 3 Jahren im Einsatz, hauptsächlich im Urlaub. Bisher ohne Probleme. Durch den relativ großen Hubraum läuft er sehr ruhig und vibrationsarm.


----------



## Seefliege (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5*

|wavey:

ich habe seit 8 jahren einen suzuki df 4 an meinem schlauchboot im betrieb. läuft bei regelmäßiger wartung wie eine biene. und das mit sehr geringem verbrauch ... #6


----------



## Albino (18. März 2010)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5*

Moin 

Vielen dank für die zahlreichen Meinungen.Bin jetzt ne ganze Ecke schlauer.Werde am Samstag meinen neuen Suzuki beim Händler abholen.

Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Finke20 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5*

:vik:

Ja dann mal viel Spaß #6 mit deinem neuen Motor.


----------



## schuppel (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5*

Moin 
Habe auch einen Suzuki DF5 ,seit ca.2,5 Jahren ,der ist ca.25-30 std . im Einsatz gewesen -Ostsee ,jetzt ist die Dichtung an der Benzinpumpe kaputt,eigentlich noch Garantiefall ,habe ihn zurück zum Händler(Kiel) gebracht,mal schauen , was bei rauskommt ,denn der hat sich der Garantie wegen irgendwie merkwürdig angestellt.
Habe übrigens mich ein wenig diesbezüglich schlau gemacht -dieses Problemchen scheint verbreitet zu sein ,die Dichtung ,meine ich .Der Deckel von der Pumpe verzieht sich gern und Ergebnis ist , dass die Dichtung kaputt geht


----------



## HD4ever (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5*

hört sich so schon mal gar nicht schlecht an ! 
sollte in absehbarer Zeit meinem DF70 auch noch nen kleinen Kumpel gönnen ....


----------

